# Ebene mit Ebeneneffekt rastern?



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

is wohl mal wieder einer dieser n00bie-fragen aber dennoch...

bei textebenen ist es ja ganz einfach möglich diese zu rastern (rechte maustaste ebene rastern) aber aus irgendeinem (für mich zumindest nicht verständlichen grund) gibt es diese option nicht bei ebenen, die mit ebeneneffekten versehen sind.

meine frage also: wie raster ich am einfachste derartige ebenen?

danggge für die hilfe
*n;-);-)ne*


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

wieso willst du die ebenen denn unbedingt rastern?
die kannst du doch so bearbeiten!


----------



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

um die größe der ebene zu ändern. ist die ebene nämlich nicht gerastert, so sind alle effekte bei einer verkleinerung zu groß. gut man kann diese auch im nachhinein verkleinern, aber eine gerasterte ebene würde es auch tun, wobei hierbei dann auch die größenverhältnisse 100%ig passen.


----------



## Gianduja (29. März 2002)

versteh ich zwar jetzt nicht 100%ig, aber transformier das ganze doch einfach


----------



## Thomas Lindner (29. März 2002)

äh, mhm, hmm bin ich jetzt der einzige der das nicht versteht???

Bei mir sind dier Ebenenefekte immer proportional zur Hauptebene auf die sich der der Effekt beziht, egal ob ich was vergrößer, was verkleinere oder vom Objekt was "wegnehme".


----------



## ahrensnet (29. März 2002)

is gaaaaaaaaanz einfach...

1. neue ebene erstellen
2. unter die ebene mit dem effekt legen
3. beide ebenen zusammenfügen

fertig!


----------



## n00ne (29. März 2002)

hm stimmt ahrensnet... danke

und zur vervollständigung: wenn ich z.B. bei einem 1000*1000 dpi großem bild ne kontur von 40 pixel hinzufüg und die grafik dann um di ehälfte kleienr mach, ist die kontur immer noch 38 pixel dick. natürlich könnte man das auch manuell machen, aber ich wollte halt mal ne andere möglichkeit wissen 



CU
n;-);-)ne


----------



## ahrensnet (2. April 2002)

klugscheisser!!


----------



## n00ne (3. April 2002)

ne sind nur tatsachen


----------

